# CycloDS Evolution Review



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2007)

*CycloDS Evolution Review*

Official GBAtemp.net Review











 


GBAtemp's Official review of the CycloDS Evolution is now complete. If you're eager to see how this new slot-1 cart turned out, or need to learn a bit more about it, hit the link below to be taken to our review.





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Announced back in May of this year, the CycloDS Evolution was anticipated by some while others remained dubious. The cart boasted a few new features that hadn't been seen before and some claims, such as full download play support that others companies have advertised before, but have failed to fulfil their promise. Today we're going to take a thorough look at the CycloDS Evolution to see whether or not this new kit is worth your cash or if it's still in the Stone Age!


Thanks to Team Cyclops for providing us with sample kits.

Please feel free to leave comments on the review in this thread.





Official GBAtemp.net review of the CycloDS Evolution


----------



## Foie (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet.  I've been waiting for this.


----------



## cheapassdave (Jun 20, 2007)

great review!
seems very promising and looks like it'll be a good competition with the r4


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 20, 2007)

Great review! It's pleasing to see a card that actually lives up to it's advertised features straight away with no firmware updates needed...

- Sam


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm amazed that out of all the carts out there, the CycloDS has actually lived up to everything that was claimed.

Great review.


----------



## Jawas (Jun 20, 2007)

Been waiting to hear about this card, great to see download play working and tested, always a good feature for multi ds players. Good review.


----------



## martin88 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## kedest (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks very good indeed. They finally managed to really support download play.


----------



## dualscreenman (Jun 20, 2007)

It would appear that they are using Chishm's backlight Action-Replay code and marketing it as a feature. XD
Not that there is anything wrong with that...


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks for the good review, you pretty much answered all the questions that i wanted answered, btw the videos are taking an age to complete, they keep starting and stopping.

however there is a few bugs and stuff that i don't like about the cycloDS and the fact you can't update the action replay cheat codes is a negative, real time save would have been awesome if it was available, i will just wait and see if R4DS catches up, if not i might reconsider buying this flash cart, but again i want to see if cycloDS will abandon their slot 1 flash cart after a certain amount time because they seem to have abandon their previous slot 2 flash carts.

another question i would like to ask, do you have to install moonshell? can the cycloDS run fine without it? i would love to be able to do that and save space, also you said at first that the cycloDS does not put any system files onto your micro SD yet later on in the review you said when cycloDS runs it saves system setting files so it still does save system files to the micro SD, just like any slot 1 flash cart out there.

also another reason i am interested in the cycloDS is the fact it has full touch screen support when browsing games and files the R4DS has yet to put this on their flash cart and i think enough people have waited ages for them to do so and they have failed to do anything about it so far which is a shame, it's quite lousy having to use the D-pad to move around the menus and select your game, the cycloDS is fully touch screen, it's what the R4DS should have been from the start tbh.

bah, it doesn't support gba flash carts in slot 2, only for DS games in slot 2, a shame, my G6 lite wouldn't work if i tried to play gba games i'm presuming?


----------



## Zim05 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you I have been waiting all week.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 20, 2007)

Excellent review! Worth it if you're looking for download play support. other than that we'l wait and see. Btw does it load Zelda 1158?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Excellent review! Worth it if you're looking for download play support. other than that we'l wait and see. Btw does it load Zelda 1158?


Yes it plays and saves #1158 fine


----------



## Monkey01 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dissagree with the mark it gets though, if you compare it with R4, I think CycloDS has more advantages over it then disadvantages.
Looking at the cons, Still requires a good quality micro SD card for a few particular games and Only available in white apply for both R4 and CycloDS. 
In game menu causes slight graphical hiccups, well R4 doesn't have one.
Cart build quality not top notch, R4's springloader wasn't that great either.

So that only leaves only the price and the freebies left, but for that you get perfect download play compatibility, real touch gui, in game menu stuff, sdhc compatibility. I think that makes them at least even.

Ah well, opinions differ, the review is well done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: Will you be lowering the ds-x score sometime? With it still having a 9.5 people may think it's better then the rest or something...


----------



## lazyguy (Jun 20, 2007)

hardware wise, SDHC is pretty big, that factor alone will beat r4 in the future


----------



## Teun (Jun 20, 2007)

Is Sim City working too?


----------



## DEF- (Jun 20, 2007)

Meh, my R4DS Spring is working just perfect. Never had a single problem, you just need to push it in slow and carefully. Been working fine for many months now.

Anyway.. back to the topic. This looks like a great card, would probally consider buying it I didnt have my R4. Also I have my faith in that R4 will continue their great support to keep adding features


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 20, 2007)

Shaun,

You had planned on raising and lowering scores on other flash carts. Does the R4's 9.0 rating correspond correctly to the CycloDS Evo's 8.7?

Also, (for those of you who have the Evo) does formatting the card with FAT16/64k clusters improve PoR performance like on the R4?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Shaun,
> 
> You had planned on raising and lowering scores on other flash carts. Does the R4's 9.0 rating correspond correctly to the CycloDS Evo's 8.7?


We still plan to do this. The current score of the Cyclo reflects the R4's current 9/10. Suffice to say we plan to raise the R4s score in the near future, and the Cyclo will probably be raised to a 9.0 (dependant on improved features/support or lack thereof).


----------



## Phantastic (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Nice review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I was reading the review, I was sooo sure it was gonna score at least a 9.0, but an 8.7?  It has full download play and great touchscreen usage in the menus.  I don't think freebies should really justify a higher score.  This is just my opinion, though.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 20, 2007)

review said:
			
		

> GBAtemp's Official review of the CycloDS Evolution is now complete. If *your* eager to see how



I stopped reading right there.  It's like somebody punched me in the language center of my brain.  I expect better out of GBATemp and Shaun especially.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> review said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give a guy a break! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just spent a good part of 2 days writing this thing!


----------



## ASK (Jun 20, 2007)

8.7? How the hell did R4 and M3 Simply beat this out considering the features? That is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice review. You guys need to redo the DSLinker/N-Card review since the new firmware update came out and its alot better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## supermauerbros (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > review said:
> ...



Yeah Jeez Shaun I'm sorry but I'm going to have to dock my review of your review from a 9.0 to an 8.6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kidding aside, great review and as an R4 owner I welcome the competition, it can only mean good things.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 20, 2007)

R4 has a better price to quality ratio.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spokenrope @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > review said:
> ...



And it shows.  Excellent review, dude.  Very thorough and well presented.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 20, 2007)

I think the R4 score should be raised. 
Taken from the review
Pros
+ 100% ROM compatibility (from current tests)
+ No slow-downs or glitches in game (from current tests)
+ Completely drag 'n' drop, no software needed
+ Supports clean ROMs
+ Expandable micro SD memory solution
+ Supports FAT and FAT32
+ Great build quality
+ Fits flush in your DS
+ Nice freebies in the package
+ Fairly cheap!

Cons
- Basic, dated GUI
- Lacking extra features
- English firmware updates slower than Chinese
- Low homebrew compatibility
- Lacking download play support


A lot of the cons are now gone, and great support from the team as well.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> bah, it doesn't support gba flash carts in slot 2, only for DS games in slot 2, a shame, my G6 lite wouldn't work if i tried to play gba games i'm presuming?


The CycloDS doesn't affect how a slot-2 cart functions, so GBA support on the G6 Lite will be unaffected and will work just like it does now.


...word is bondage....


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Sweater Fish Deluxe @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > bah, it doesn't support gba flash carts in slot 2, only for DS games in slot 2, a shame, my G6 lite wouldn't work if i tried to play gba games i'm presuming?
> ...



ah i see, well that's cool then because the G6 lite is a gba /DS hybrid.


----------



## JusDaMan (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow... how does the m3/r4 get a higher score than the evo... better yet... how does scds1 have a lower score than the rest of them. the evo has pretty much better everything than m3/r4. Both scds1 and evo should have equal if not better than m3/r4. given that scds1 requires a good micro sd to run at optimum performance. but hey they feature more stuff than m3/r4. even though their not "user friendly" compare to m3/r4. and the evo seems to have similar function to the m3/r4. AND 100% download play. 

If m3 and r4 gets a 9.0
evo should get >=9.0
scds1 v2.0os should get >=9.0 too.

and dslinker/n-card/ez-5 should get their scores reviewed.


----------



## mastertop101 (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree, I think CycloDS deserves a better score... or put the R4 score at like.. 8.5, DS-x at.. 7.5-8... etc..


----------



## bobrules (Jun 21, 2007)

we should actually wait, and then update scores. R4 should get a 9.5, read the review for it, It's out dated.


----------



## stop_loading (Jun 21, 2007)

great review as always

I wonder if it slows down on THDJ though?


----------



## simpson17 (Jun 21, 2007)

edit - delete my post


----------



## quartercast (Jun 21, 2007)

I think the Evo and R4 are pretty even at the moment. The R4 is very cheap and has good slot-2 support, while the Evo has microSDHC support and excellent download play compatibility. Once the Evo's price comes down (its only just been released!) and slot-2 support is implemented, the Evo will easily be the better card. But then again, who knows what tricks the R4 team have up their sleeve!

As far as marking goes, I have plenty of sympathy for shaunj66, quantifying hardware/software faults and features into marks must be very difficult! I think at the end of the day, this sort of marking is rather arbitrary and depends on the reviewer's opinion on how important certain features are.

Of course, some values ARE quantifiable (% download play compatibility, % rom compatibility etc). I think all GBAtempers would appreciated a scorecard showing how  marks are broken down and calculated, and whether they are calculated in a uniform manner among all carts.


----------



## ZdProjects (Jun 21, 2007)

there isn't even microSDHC cards out yet, or at least i can't find any, i found regular SDHC cards. anyone know where to find one?


----------



## rest0re (Jun 21, 2007)

woah even jesus loves this cart. perfect 10/10. now everybody go and buy this and forget r4


----------



## quartercast (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ZdProjects @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> there isn't even microSDHC cards out yet, or at least i can't find any, i found regular SDHC cards. anyone know where to find one?




Have a look here!


Edit: added quote


----------



## faceless (Jun 21, 2007)

nice review.


----------



## grubbymitts (Jun 21, 2007)

great review.  After my Ewin2 decided not to want to load the last 4 releases, I have ordered one of these babies.


----------



## Houou (Jun 21, 2007)

This... looks considerably better than a 8.7. Nice review there, anyhow.


----------



## stop_loading (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(quartercast @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> As far as marking goes, I have plenty of sympathy for shaunj66, quantifying hardware/software faults and features into marks must be very difficult!



I think he did a great job, 8.7 seems perfect to me

people need to understand that review scores reflects the quality at a specific timeframe and condition,

I dont mind DS-X having 9.0 score since it's the very first slot 1 card that works, even though right now it's an expensive POS compared to R4/cyclo/G6R

what cyclo did was enhance the feature of R4, significant enough to push over 8.0, but not revolutionary enough to achieve  9.0

for comparison; OoT has significantly high review across game sites, however it if's reviewed right now, compared to today's game standard, it's not getting anywhere as high, the graphics and sound quality alone takes a hit

so IMO, they don't have to re-review all those flashcart, since they are improving over time and better flash cards are going to be released in the future, but probably one or two sentence like this would help in the end of the score:

"The review scores given are based of the quality of the card compared to their competitions at a specific timeframe and condition."


----------



## 4saken (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice review shaun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm waiting for the god damn black cycloDS case (or for R4 to fix download play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 21, 2007)

but its too expensive for a flashcart ... maybe in the future it will be bought well


----------



## sylver78 (Jun 21, 2007)

CycloDS evo looks better than R4/M3 because of download play and big flash supports. But it's also more expensive.
R4 team told that they will update their software for 100% download play compatibility, so the only real thing that the cycloDS have is big flash support ...
For now these 4GB microSD are too expensive to be interesting (you should better buy 4x1GB microSD). So IMO the R4/Cyclo deserve almost the same result (around 9/10), but when the CycloDS evo and big microSD price will drop, then CycloDS will be the card to get !


----------



## Monkey01 (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> I think he did a great job, 8.7 seems perfect to me
> 
> people need to understand that review scores reflects the quality at a specific timeframe and condition,
> 
> ...


Too expensive for a flashcart? It costs 55 USD, turning it into € it will be €41. Most games cost like €40 - €45 here. You only need one flashcart so I don't think the price is too high for a flashcart or something.


----------



## Retal (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ASK @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> 8.7? How the hell did R4 and M3 Simply beat this out considering the features? That is absolutely ridiculous.


The R4 and M3 were available long before this card. Coming from a time when less was expected of flash cards, the score was applicable at the time of publication. It may not get the same score were it to be re-reviewed now, but since the R4 team has plans in the pipeline, I believe a pending re-review of the R4 is being delayed until these promises come to fruition.


----------



## d33t (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome review, really. Everything I was curious about with this card was answered.

The only problem I have with it (and I don't seem to be alone) is the score. With the impressive feature set, how can you say that the R4 should still have a higher score? I understand that it's cheaper and all, but I don't see how that's enough to make it better. Between this and the early CycloWiz talk, I can't help but feel like you guys just don't like Team Cyclops and score based on that.

Like someone else said, the only real cons are the price and the build quality of the card. The price is higher because it offers more features and the build quality isn't really a problem since the thing came out without any real effort and it works just fine.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not bashing the review, the site or even the R4 (I own an M3 and love it), but the score just doesn't make sense to me.....


----------



## sueil (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(sylver78 @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> CycloDS evo looks better than R4/M3 because of download play and big flash supports. But it's also more expensive.
> R4 team told that they will update their software for 100% download play compatibility, so the only real thing that the cycloDS have is big flash support ...




They said they will add download play support. Yet that's just a promise of sometime in the future. Who know's how good their support will be? For now having perfect download play support is a huge leap. Also as someone earlier mentioned the R4 is not without hardware problems. My spring broke after having it less than a week. Certainly points should be taken away from the R4 for that, not added.

The cons to the Evolution are minor points for the most part. It really deserves a better score.


----------



## Phantastic (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(quartercast @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as marking goes, I have plenty of sympathy for shaunj66, quantifying hardware/software faults and features into marks must be very difficult!
> ...




I don't see your justification...  You're saying it's an enchanced R4, but since it didn't come out before, it gets a worse score?  And the review is based around r4's score.  If people reviewed TP in comparison to OoT, TP would have a higher score.


----------



## xilo (Jun 21, 2007)

How does something with more features right now and better compatibility get a lower score than something with less features and lower compatibility?  It makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.  IMO, stuff like this just proves the staff's bias towards certain products/manufacturers.  First it was the DS-X, and now it's the R4.


----------



## cheapassdave (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(xilo @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> How does something with more features right now and better compatibility get a lower score than something with less features and lower compatibility?Â It makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.Â IMO, stuff like this just proves the staff's bias towards certain products/manufacturers.Â First it was the DS-X, and now it's the R4.



i thought that same thing. i guess bigger $ means lower score :/


----------



## xilo (Jun 21, 2007)

I also find it odd how every other reviewer is giving the Cyclo a higher rating than the R4 with the exception of GBAtemp.


----------



## stop_loading (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> Hmm, I don't think it's the same story as Zelda OoT needing a rereview or something. First Zelda OoT is many years ago, R4 is some months ago. Zelda is a N64 game, if it would be rereviewed with the current generation, that's 2 consoles further. The R4 and CycloDS are both for NDS. Also games (well at least in N64 times) don't get updates and stuff. The FlashCarts need to update their flashcarts continiously to keep up with the competition.
> 
> flashcarts improvement is a lot more rapid than the example that I provided, but the basic concepts are the same, reviews are based on condition and competition during the specific time, and while updates are a factor, they're not a reason for re-review, pc games gets update all the time they didnt get a re-review
> 
> ...



many sequels are better than it's predesssor, but get lower score, it's the same story here, metroid prime 2 is technically better than metroid prime 1, but it gets lower score,  why? because it isn't as groundbreaking as the first one, it simply offers an enhancement of something that's been available in the market

the review isn't based on R4's score, it's based on what's readily available on the market, cyclo offered an enhanced version of what's available in the market, but not over the top, therefore it won't get the same score as the R4 who practically kill every other flash cart when it's released


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 21, 2007)

What stores are selling this baby?


----------



## aslacker55 (Jun 21, 2007)

Divineo is selling them. Real Hot Stuff will have them soon.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 21, 2007)

I think you people should stop being angry at the staff. I don't believe they are biased and we have already been told that the reviews are soon getting re-scored.






- Sam


----------



## Phantastic (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(stop_loading @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Phantastic @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see your justification...Â You're saying it's an enchanced R4, but since it didn't come out before, it gets a worse score?Â And the review is based around r4's score.Â If people reviewed TP in comparison to OoT, TP would have a higher score.
> ...



We are talking about a machine, not a video game.  If I was going to buy a gadget, I would want it to have as many features as possible.  That's like saying you should drive a Model T Ford from 1903, rather than modern day SUV, because the Model T was a big breakthrough back in 1903.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 21, 2007)

If some of you don't think the score is right, then make a review yourself. It's the reviewers opinion.


----------



## t3chvest (Jun 21, 2007)

This is what I don't understand.

It's not THAT much more expensive than the other cards, so I don't know why everyone is complaining about such a high price tag.  Yeah, there are a few cheap cards, but the average card isn't THAT much cheaper.  I bought my cycloDS + 2gb Kingston for $80 after shipping.  That little bit you're paying for is for the better features and the added bonus of expandability.

The DSX has been a flop, had crap support, is MUCH more expensive, and has the highest review on here... What justifies that higher review?  I understand the initial review was done with the 4Gb, but things change.

Just curious as to why the DSX was put in front of the Cyclo.

Anyway, beside that, I thought it was a great review, thank you.


----------



## sueil (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> What stores are selling this baby?



I got mine from ModChipStoreThey shipped it the next day after I ordered and it arrived a day early(today). I would recommend getting it from them because I had no problems. The card from what I see so far is awesome. Got it to replace my M3Simply which the spring broke after having it less than a week. I think I am gonna be pretty happy with it.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 22 2007 said:


> I think you people should stop being angry at the staff. I don't believe they are biased and we have already been told that the reviews are soon getting re-scored.



They ARE being re-scored, under a regime where for some reason the Evo can _never_ get a higher score than the competing R4, and for no apparent reason! BTW, do you remember the re-scoring of DS-X was supposed to happen 4 months ago? What happened to that?


I think if people suspect bias, as long as they can back it up, they should be free to cry 'BIAS!' Reviews are not to be taken lightly, reviews can make or break a product. As I said in a previous post, I think the scoring system here is far from transparent, and the ability to view a detailed scorecard would give much more credibility to this 'score'.


----------



## Bungoo (Jun 22, 2007)

t00 bad the ds-x is still better than this cart. Alot of ppl have b33n saying that the Cyclone is the 1st to actually support download play, which is wrong because I have b33n using my DS-X to have my brothers download mario kart and tetris off me. The download play works perfectly for the DS-X and I really do recommend it because they had just fixed their problem and is working marvelously.


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Jun 22, 2007)

Personally, I think number scores should be taken out of all the reviews.  Just let people read the review and decide for themselves how they think the card sounds based on the text of the review.  Why do we need some number to tell us how good the card is when we've just read a multi-page review and watched helpful videos?  Tacking some arbitrary score onto a written review is totally superfluous, especially if the review is well-written and comprehensive as the GBAtemp reviews usually are.  In fact, it's more than superfluous, it's distracting and counter-productive as 87% of the replies in this thread prove.

Removing number scores from all GBAtemp reviews would solve all the problems people have alluded to in this thread and make the site more truly professional.


...word is bondage...


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ Agreed.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 22, 2007)

Hear hear!


----------



## t3chvest (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Bungoo @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> t00 bad the ds-x is still better than this cart. Alot of ppl have b33n saying that the Cyclone is the 1st to actually support download play, which is wrong because I have b33n using my DS-X to have my brothers download mario kart and tetris off me. The download play works perfectly for the DS-X and I really do recommend it because they had just fixed their problem and is working marvelously.



... I wish they'd hurry up and invent a technology that would allow me to reach through my monitor and slap people.


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's something to consider. 

The R4 and Evo are closely matched in specs, and the Evo does have an advantage. Going by features alone, the Evo should have a higher score. But... The R4 has become the baseline, and its 9.0 score now includes all the updated features *as well as the team's dedication to the product*. Shouldn't continuous support (such as a quickly released fix for Zelda that also includes auto-DLDI patching) rank higher than slow-motion or lighting adjust?

Shaun's comment alluded to this in his response to my question on how the R4 review compared. He also said that if Team Cyclops keeps supporting the card, the Evo's score will be improved.

If you look at just specs, it is reasonable to rate the Evo over the R4. But I hope this message shows you that it's also reasonable to rate the R4 over the Evo when looking at the big picture.

- N

(And if you're considering buying the Evo, wait a few months and see how their updates progress. If they get real-time saves working and have released post-launch updates, the card will be a safe buy. This is my strategy.)


----------



## Phantastic (Jun 22, 2007)

Zelda worked for CycloDS without needing a patch.  The Cyclo team actively listen to suggestions on the forums, and quickly fix any problems that come up as soon as possible.


----------



## grubbymitts (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(t3chvest @ Jun 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bungoo @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > t00 bad the ds-x is still better than this cart. Alot of ppl have b33n saying that the Cyclone is the 1st to actually support download play, which is wrong because I have b33n using my DS-X to have my brothers download mario kart and tetris off me. The download play works perfectly for the DS-X and I really do recommend it because they had just fixed their problem and is working marvelously.
> ...



I t0t411y 4gr33.

My CycloDS should arrive today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then just got to wait for my microsd and I'm happy!!!!


----------



## xilo (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> Here's something to consider.
> 
> The R4 and Evo are closely matched in specs, and the Evo does have an advantage. Going by features alone, the Evo should have a higher score. But... The R4 has become the baseline, and its 9.0 score now includes all the updated features *as well as the team's dedication to the product*. Shouldn't continuous support (such as a quickly released fix for Zelda that also includes auto-DLDI patching) rank higher than slow-motion or lighting adjust?
> 
> ...


How does this even affect another carts initial score? When the R4 came out, the company was completely unknown.  No one knew if they would continue support or not.  How should this affect a carts base score when you can't even predict the future?  Also, Team Cyclops has shown to be very interactive with the community, even more so than the R4 group.  The fact is, it's not reasonable to base something you can't predict into a review.  It should be taken for what it is and if it fails in the future, rereview it accordingly.  And as it is right now, there's no denying the Cyclo is a better product than the R4 and also has great support.  Solid scores really shouldn't be used in these reviews either.  They should break it down and show us how they get these scores.  Maybe then it would be easier to understand their logic when rating a cart.

Also, the staff has been talking about rereviewing carts for months to adjust scores according to reflect present day representation.  But, where are they?


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(xilo @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> How does this even affect another carts initial score? When the R4 came out, the company was completely unknown.Â No one knew if they would continue support or not.Â How should this affect a carts base score when you can't even predict the future?
> 
> They aren't lowering the Evo score because it hasn't been supported. They just haven't given it any extra points yet. And if the 8.7 score is relative to the R4's 9.0, they had to take into account R4's stellar support.
> 
> ...



That's a good suggestion, but I don't think the results would clear anything up. Instead of people griping over the total score, you'd have people griping over each subscore.

What they should do, actually, is implement a user-voting system that uses a rolling average score. Your vote would fall off after 2 months, allowing you to re-vote and reassign a higher/lower score.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 22, 2007)

On a five star basis, r4 gets a 4.5, Evo gets a 4.4. How big of a difference is that. You decide.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 22 2007 said:


> On a five star basis, r4 gets a 4.5, Evo gets a 4.4. How big of a difference is that. You decide.



On a 1 star basis, R4 gets 0.9 stars, while Evo gets 0.87 stars. That's 0.03 of a star difference!! What a great argument!!


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I can't believe how low this score is. Being the resident R4 bum-boy, I'm not being biased in my opinion, but shouldn't this deserve more than the R4?


----------



## bobrules (Jun 22, 2007)

I think this is the starting score, and we'll see a re-score after few updates
(if there are any).


----------



## freakygeeky (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Bungoo @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> t00 bad the ds-x is still better than this cart. Alot of ppl have b33n saying that the Cyclone is the 1st to actually support download play, which is wrong because I have b33n using my DS-X to have my brothers download mario kart and tetris off me.
> 
> No one said the Evo was first, they've said that the Evo is the first to provide 100% download play capability.  Try playing Yoshi Touch&Go (or Nanostray, or Big Brain Academy, etc.) on your DS-X.
> 
> QUOTE(Bungoo @ Jun 21 2007, 09:33 PM)The download play works perfectly for the DS-X and I really do recommend it because they had just fixed their problem and is working marvelously.



Yeah, it only took them two months to fix the "teething issue".  LOL.  Tried to play SimCity DS on that DS-X yet?  I'm sure they'll release an update that fixes that problem - in 2008.  And when that update comes, it will probably temporarily break a bunch of units.

(I am a not-so-proud owner of a 4Gb DS-X since October 2006)


----------



## Timo710 (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, this device is better then the M3 Simply, More functions and stuff, and you give it a lower grade? This has been the best flashcard I've seen up to date!


----------



## Vengance (Jun 23, 2007)

[EDIT] I reread your conclusion, and I think this line does it for me.  - "I'd definitely recommend the cart to anyone seeking a slot-1 flash kit, but if you're already content with your current slot-1 solution, unless you're really interested in one of the above features, you should perhaps think twice before considering migrating. But if you're in the market for a feature rich slot-1 solution, I'd suggest you consider the CycloDS Evolution."
[EDIT]I will leave my original post up.

---Original Post---

I don't have any flash carts or anything for my DS.  What should I buy, an R4 or the Evo?

I read both reviews, and the -text- of the reviews definitely makes me think the Evo.  The -score- for the R4 is higher, however.

So, a conundrum.  Shaun, rather than whine too much, I just want to ask you:  Why do you think the R4 is scored higher than the Evo?  Which would you buy right now if you had nothing of the sort for your DS?  Why?


----------



## dnzperson (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with the score. Sure, the evo has more features - but it's really just building on the breakthroughs that the R4 made.

But I think if the R4 was re-reviewed it would/should get a slightly lower score, just due to the fact that there is now something better than it.

I also think that it would be a good idea to implement a more transparent scoring system. You could brake down the score into sections, like hardware (duribility etc), ds game support, homebrew, download play, extra features (like cheats/card reader etc), interface, reviewers tilt and inovation. Or you could have less and just go with Hardware, Software, Features, Reviewer Tilt. Reviewer tilt would just be how the reviewer felt about the product, whether the felt it was worth the money, if it's innovative etc.

From those sections you would give your final score. A support section could even be added, which starts with a base value of 5/10 (depending on expected for support) and in/decreases depend on the actual product support/improvements.

A lot of other review sites have a system similar to this and it would stop people from complaining about bias because the components of the review score would be very clear. 

For example: the evo and R4 might get a 9/10 for feature and hardware, they might get evo (10/10) and R4 (9/10) for software, but evo (8/10) and R4 (10/10) for reviewer tilt/innovation - which would give a final score of evo (9/10) and R4 (9.25/10) scores would be rounded of coure so that would give R4 a final rating of 9.2/10.

Later, scores would be adjusted with the support category. Because evo just came out (and because the company it not just an upstart that nobody's heard of) it gets a 7.5/10, but the R4 would get a 10/10. Add these in to come up with the adjusted scores of evo 8.7 and R4 9.4.

The initial support score would change depending on the company and their reputation - but the good thing is that it is easy for people to see and the reviewer could give a break down on why they gave each section the score they did.

Another modification would be that each section would have to be reviewed against what the reviewer feels is 100% perpect in each category, rather than by comparing it to the compotition. So for example, if download play is only 50% working, it gets a 5/10. And if the user interface is really great, but has 1 or 2 minor flaws it can only get a 9.9, not a 10.

Obviously, what the reveiwer would class as 100% perpect would change depending on what the other cart makers are doing, but the reviewer would also need to think about what could be done in future.

Again, even though a review is the reviewers opinion and everyone is different, like a said above - the most important part of this is that the reader understands how the reviewer scored the product so they can make their own decisions. This is the main flaw I see with the GBAtemp system.

But remember, this site is always improving so I'm sure if the staff think there's a problem they'll try to fix it. This is just how I would do it and how I feel the score system would work best.

Once again, I agree with the score that shaun gave the evo. And if anyone else thinks like I do and feels that what I wrote above sounds good, please let me know   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. Sorry for the loooong post!


----------



## superkrm (Jun 23, 2007)

how about that ezV?

I hear that got a 9.

mwa ha ha ha ha


----------



## xilo (Jun 24, 2007)

Question: Why hasn't shaun replied to this thread?


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 24, 2007)

QUOTE(xilo @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> Question: Why hasn't shaun replied to this thread?


Probably because it's degenerated into a bunch of tards bitching about a number.


----------



## superkrm (Jun 24, 2007)

Honestly, it's ridiculous to compare these guys to retards.

Retards have a life and training for the olympics.

Not, crying about numbers.


----------



## caitsith2 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thought of something that needs to be tested with the DS download play.  That is the DS download station rom dumps.  (These weren't in the list of games tested.)


----------



## DrKupo (Jun 26, 2007)

This review is terribly unfair and just flat out biased. They knock off points for shit like no freebies (despite the fact that freebie sd reader included with the R4 kills sd cards) and bugs with features (enhanced game menu) that other carts don't even have! The color one is just a joke. The only legitimate - point listed is build quality issues.

I demand the cart be re-rated.

EDIT: I see everyone else has already touched on this - carry on.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 28, 2007)

Feel free to vote on this issue here:

GBAtemp review score poll


----------



## zalman (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Jun 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xilo @ Jun 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Why hasn't shaun replied to this thread?
> ...


Probably because the number is retarded.


----------



## bestperson (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a cyclo ds evolution updated with the latest firmware and i can't get it to play a lot of games.  some games work fine. tbut, i can't get it to metroid prime hunters, and goldeneye and the new zelda game. they act like they are loading up but then just go to a white screen and freeze. do i need to patch roms for the cyclo ds evolution?  moonshell works fine and a lot of other games work fine.  dawn of sorrow works fine.  sim city ds works fine.  mario kart works fine.  any help is appreciated it.  i am a noob


----------



## GH0ST (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome review I agree that the note should be the same as the R4 at least  but who cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your review was very good with smart tests and it was a good start for a purchase.

I just want to let you know that Lemmings DS v7.04 Full is working fine now with few seconds for loading & decompressing the huge database but without  any white screen ;-)

Zelda and Metroid Hunters works fine also.  Try perhaps to clean space on your card or check if there is no corruption since both games need a space for on load saving. Avois cheap cards too. My 2 cents


----------



## Zephkel (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm a newb to the flash card scene, but in the review it says that "_future operating system files will need to be flashed._" What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Costello (Jul 6, 2007)

it means the CylcoDS evo works with a firmware.
There is an onboard memory chip which needs to be flashed (written) when you want to update it.
Of course, the CycloDS evo operating system handles the firmware updates itself, but if you happen to accidentally turn off your DS while updating your firmware, it would probably brick (destroy) the cart.

edit: what monkey01 said below is true too


----------



## Monkey01 (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Zephkel @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> I'm a newb to the flash card scene, but in the review it says that "_future operating system files will need to be flashed._" What exactly does that mean?


It means that new firmwares will be installed to the CycloDS card, so if you put in another MicroSD card, you'll still have the latest installed firmware. In cards like R4, the newer firmwares are only stored on the MicroSD itself...


----------



## quartercast (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> Of course, the CycloDS evo operating system handles the firmware updates itself, but if you happen to accidentally turn off your DS while updating your firmware, it would probably brick (destroy) the cart.



That's untrue... turning your DS off while updating the Evo firmware does NOT brick it. It will simply revert to the previous FW version.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 7, 2007)

I'd just like to point out, I recieved a defective CycloDS card, and if you go to the forums at teamcyclops.com you will see a lot of posts with similiar problems.  They claim it only affects like 1%, and they are prompt about getting in contact with you to get a replacement, but it's still something to be concerned about.  As it is, with modchipstore.com sitting on my order for a week before shipping it, it's gonna wind up taking the better part of a month to get a working flash card.


----------



## Mind-Rot (Jul 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Kaboom @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> I'd just like to point out, I recieved a defective CycloDS card, and if you go to the forums at teamcyclops.com you will see a lot of posts with similiar problems.Â They claim it only affects like 1%, and they are prompt about getting in contact with you to get a replacement, but it's still something to be concerned about.Â As it is, with modchipstore.com sitting on my order for a week before shipping it, it's gonna wind up taking the better part of a month to get a working flash card.



This happened to me also, I bought 2 CycloDS Evo carts from acegamestore.com and found one of them was faulty 'out of the box' while the other worked perfectly.

I have sent an email to both acegamestore.com and teamcyclops, they have both gotten back to me stating to send them the faulty cart for a replacement. I'm still concidering who to send the cart back to... Will probably send it back to acegamestore as their store is in Australia which would only end up taking maybe a week there and back...


----------



## 4saken (Jul 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Kaboom @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> I'd just like to point out, I recieved a defective CycloDS card, and if you go to the forums at teamcyclops.com you will see a lot of posts with similiar problems.Â They claim it only affects like 1%, and they are prompt about getting in contact with you to get a replacement, but it's still something to be concerned about.Â As it is, with modchipstore.com sitting on my order for a week before shipping it, it's gonna wind up taking the better part of a month to get a working flash card.



Not that bad of a problem. I had a defective unit from gp2xstore.com. Sent to Australia in 5 days, then it was sent back to Hong Kong to the factory. I provided proof that I had sent it, so they sent me a replacement before they had even gotten it! Sent by UPS express, and I got it in 3 days. Using it right now


----------



## fydo (Jul 18, 2007)

Great review!

I do have one quick question though:
Does this card support Wii connectivity? i.e. connecting up to play with Pokemon Battle Revolution.

I would think that new reviews coming out would test for that as it's apparently going to be a pretty big feature in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## doomdragon (Jul 18, 2007)

I recently ordered one. Can't wait untill I get it.


----------



## crab-scratch (Jul 22, 2007)

nice review!

Im going to buy one soon. My passcard 3 recently broke so i can't use my m3 perfect minisd anymore. i went to a modchip-store to flash it but the mean-ass owner wanted to charge 50€!!! thats the same price he sells m3 simply for. so i read some reviews here and liked the cyclo best. don't understand why everybody complains because of the price. costs 50€ at german divineo (and i always thought divineo was kind of expensive). maybe cyclo was more expensive when it came out? anyway i'm getting one. hopefully ds browser will work with cyclo and m3 minisd!


----------



## Freeben666 (Aug 10, 2007)

I've tested it with a SanDisk SDHC 4GB, it works gerat. No slowing in games.


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Aug 29, 2007)

Just orderd me 3 CycloDS Micro ;D wondering if there's any special MicroSD card i should get.. any reason i should get a faster card or something ? other then faster transfer speeds to the card itself .. right now i got a patched DS FAT with SuperCARD SD


----------



## MrDunk (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow great review! I think ill go buy one right now


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice review with the new beta firmware, it's even better than ever...
I just got mine a few weeks ago.  A nice upgrade from the DS-X.  Big surprise, the team actually talks to their customers in a friendly manner.  And updates actually occur.  What a difference!

+!


----------



## GH0ST (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> it means the CylcoDS evo works with a firmware.
> There is an onboard memory chip which needs to be flashed (written) when you want to update it.
> Of course, the CycloDS evo operating system handles the firmware updates itself, but if you happen to accidentally turn off your DS while updating your firmware, it would probably brick (destroy) the cart.
> 
> ...


----------



## zzr666 (Dec 11, 2007)

I try to update my NDS with new 1.9 firmware for CycloDS.

Nevertheless, update has blocked at the middle. Then, now, it's impossible to update it even if I delete firmware file and replace it by a new one on the micro SD.

Could you tell me how is it possible to solve the situation ?

Thank you for your support.


----------



## zzr666 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry, it was evo firmware 1.22


----------



## Gods69 (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(zzr666 @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> I try to update my NDS with new 1.9 firmware for CycloDS.
> 
> Nevertheless, update has blocked at the middle. Then, now, it's impossible to update it even if I delete firmware file and replace it by a new one on the micro SD.
> 
> Could you tell me how is it possible to solve the situation ?



Press START+SELECT when you "boot" to CycloDS. This goes to recovery mode...


----------



## NiNtEnDo_FaN (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm still a newb at all this stuff and I want to know how to get media files working for the r4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've tried mp3, mp4 but they don't work ! Please could someone tell me something which works !
Also this is about the CylcoDS, how big micro sd cards does it hold? I know the R4 supports micro sd cards up to 4gb so what about the CycloDS? What multimedia files does the CycloDS support ??


----------



## MadBob (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Official GBAtemp.net review of the CycloDS Evolution
> Â Â



Now that they have redesigned the PCB of the CycloDS Evolution any chance of you getting an updated review? the black cart has no protuding chip and is not BGA either so this should stop quality problems.


----------



## benchma®k (Dec 31, 2007)

oh no!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there really a black cyclo available!? 

I ordered one yesterday and didnt specify a colour. Hope i dont get the 'orrible lookin white one. Still.... no bother, the review was excellent and i think ive made the right choice with this cart. Im not too worried about the graphical glitches, i dont see the reason for the enhanced in-game menu unless you want to cheat or use a real time save. Neither of which i want to do so... all in all im happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be gettin the cart in a few days, i'll let you know if the cart lives up to the review.


----------



## euphemism (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(benchma®k @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> oh no!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First off, the white one isn't horribly ugly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Secondly, you need the in-game menu if you want to adjust the LCD brightness setting, slow motion, or to reset to the Evolution menu.  You won't ever notice the graphical glitches...

Also, this review was from back in June.  The cart is amazing, and is the best NDS flashcart out there.  It *will* live up to this review.


----------



## benchma®k (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome.

Thats just the kind of news i was wanting to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didnt realize the cart had been out so long though! If its still being praised now then it cant be bad.

Cheers for the info euphemism


----------



## Shinster (Dec 31, 2007)

Does DS>Wii connectivity with Pokemon Battle Revolution work on this?


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Shinster @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> Does DS>Wii connectivity with Pokemon Battle Revolution work on this?



Yes, IIRC.

(blame thegame07 if it doesn't!)


----------



## DarkDreemer (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anybody know, what is the biggest microSDHC size which is compatible with the CycloDS Revolution?


----------



## TheWingless (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkDreemer @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> Does anybody know, what is the biggest microSDHC size which is compatible with the CycloDS Revolution?



It is compatible with microSDHC cards up to 32 GB but I haven't seen any that size.


----------



## DarkDreemer (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(TheWingless @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkDreemer @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know, what is the biggest microSDHC size which is compatible with the CycloDS Revolution?
> ...


Holly s... 32GB. When will it come to reality?!?!... Anyway, where did you read it? Or do you tested is with memcards?
So if i buy a 8GB sandisk microSDHC, there will be no problem. Or could you advise a card?

Well.. now i've found the info. Sorry for questioning!


----------



## ninjya (Feb 12, 2008)

Where do you get this card for the cheapest price that ships to europe? / Sweden


----------



## Arch Feline (Mar 21, 2008)

The review helped me.  I was looking for my instruction leaflet and was about to send a "where's my instructions you ****s"

I popped in the Kingston set up for my R4.

I have not seen an in game menu so add Lost Magic to the list of games incompatible with the menu.

and it is annoying that I will need to do something more to get moon shell running on the Cyclo than for the R4.  I got an error message that moon shell is not set up.

I thought that there is an found the download giving me an in game menu that lets you take a save but Lost Magic is still not supported.

The slot for the memory card is too tight but as indicated in the review the card is not about to fall out.


And the CycloDS site is unaccessible due to bandwidth having been exceeded.  Do I  I would have to wait until April to update my boot disk? but for the download section.

At least the card works.


----------



## antiaverage (Apr 1, 2008)

It seems unfair for you to talk about how the RTS is disabled when in fact you just failed to read the instructions on their website.  In order to enable RTS for any game, you simply hold the SELECT button while first starting up the game.  This creates the required RTS file.  You only need to do this once for each game you wish to have RTS enabled with.  Now when you play that game, the menu options will be enabled.  It would be nice to see the review edited to reflect this fact.


----------



## Doggy124 (Apr 17, 2008)

antiaverage said:
			
		

> It seems unfair for you to talk about how the RTS is disabled when in fact you just failed to read the instructions on their website.  In order to enable RTS for any game, you simply hold the SELECT button while first starting up the game.  This creates the required RTS file.  You only need to do this once for each game you wish to have RTS enabled with.  Now when you play that game, the menu options will be enabled.  It would be nice to see the review edited to reflect this fact.



or the review is just outdated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw, I'm planing to but this cart and have a few question.

-menu, it display 4 games at a time? (is there a way to set it to do not show icon- so more game at one time)
-If I set the DS to autoboot to DS cart, will it boot straight to cycloDS's menu (no select slot screen)


----------



## Shivers (Dec 24, 2008)

Great review, especially now that it comes in sexy black and that I hear they've fixed the memory reader that they package with it! Your review basically sold it to me and I'm buying mines as soon as I have some free cash


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 13, 2009)

Doggy124 said:
			
		

> antiaverage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah theres a setting that will show the games r4 style just press x in the games menu


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 4, 2009)

wheres the review?


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 4, 2009)

Why bother bringing this to our attention half a year later??


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 4, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> wheres the review?



First 1 million posts were deleted as a temp fix for the GBAtemp website speed problem.


----------



## Sjaool (Aug 24, 2009)

If you want to read it (without pictures) use The Wayback Machine or click here.

P.S. sry for the bump.


----------



## henmaru (Mar 27, 2010)

uhhhwere can i buy this plz tell me?


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 27, 2010)

For a sec I thought there was new news on the Cyclo. Go to the Cyclo forum and ask this question. dealextreme still is selling them.


----------

